# All 2013 DoBass schedules!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Took a minute this season... 

We're still here and READY for 2013!!!

ALL (NOAA,EEI,KSU LaDO!) schedules are released!!!

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

NOAA is OPEN for online registrations!!! Capped at 60 teams- still returning 100% back to grassrooted anglers the day you fish! 60 teams = $6,000!

http://www.dobass.com/2013WEBFORMS/NOAA/OFFICIALRULES2013.html

The early events ALWAYS fill, especially the first Mosquito. If 2013 MMVIII is a predictor... could be record paced???

Merry Christmas to all...spring is near!!!! 

nip


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Any idea why none of the circuits that have their schedules posted on the DoBass site are fishing West Branch, or Milton? Is there a problem getting permits for those two lakes, or does the state have certain requirements that the circuits don't want to deal with? Or is it just that nobody wants to fish them? 

The two biggest, and probably two best circuits are fishing either their entire schedule, or all but one of their tournaments on Berlin or Mosquito.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Cant speak for permits but the last time NOAA went to West Branch we only had like 28 boats.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I love W.Branch... the fields do not.

The WB State Park also limits permits to pre Memorial Day and post Labor Day- adding a restrictive challenge to placing the venue.

Milton's 15" minimum has dried the field's thirst to fish there, combined with it's limited fishing area, it doesn't fit the mold for the design of NOAA.

The fields make the payout...everyone desires us to go somewhere, until we do  then they don't come, even at 100% returns....

History has proven for us- we know where the fields will show...and where they won't 

nip


----------



## RECON 1 (Dec 1, 2012)

what about portage lakes one of the best bass lake in North east ohio 14lb to 18lb to win or berlin 9lb to 12lb and no water


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

portage sucks.


----------



## stickfish (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't mind the venues. I don't mind the fact that if i want to fish i must send my money in sometimes 6 months in advance. Obviously it MUST BE WORTH IT. I don't mind getting up at 3:00 am to be ABSOLUTELY sure to get there ON TIME. And i don't mind waiting in my boat in the dark and in the rain. but i HATE STARTING LATE!!!!. Alot can happen on the water in the 10 minutes it takes to find out that we are fishing for 12" fish and that we must turn in our # balls on time. If we don't start on time the first flight is at a disadvantage for fishing time. At lakes trail tourneys you would be left on the bank to watch the blastoff if you weren't ready. NOAA is the best thing we have going. Keep up the good work, and thank you Rory and crew.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very interested in joining the tournament venues next season and just wanted to know if there are open spots or how to sign up? Been bass fishing for 20 years and figure it's time to see if I can be successful. If you can get back to me I'd really appreciate it. Thanks and have a merry Christmas! 

Joe


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

AverageJoe82 said:


> Very interested in joining the tournament venues next season and just wanted to know if there are open spots or how to sign up? Been bass fishing for 20 years and figure it's time to see if I can be successful. If you can get back to me I'd really appreciate it. Thanks and have a merry Christmas!
> 
> Joe


Click on Nip's links in the first post on this thread. Follow to the 2013 DoBass or NOAA event schedule. Click on the event you are interested in and register on line with a card or print registration and mail with a check. 
Rory runs his events perfectly, IMO. Good luck, hope we see you in the spring. Maybe you will end up with some of my money.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I wasn't sure how it goes but that's handy info! Thanks again!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words to all! It motivates me and the fish crew to move forward!!!

All DoBass events have time frames for morning registration purposes- fall outside those parameters your team doesn't participate. We started EVERY event this past season within the stated start time, actually two NOAA events even went earlier as registered teams were well prepared.

Morning announcements indeed occur at every DoBass event. The information provided assists in removing our "enemies" that day, communicating expectations and mostly for my desired legalese once I may need to impose consequences for violations.

Some organizations require mandatory meetings the day prior to the event...

Any perceived disadvantage to float time for morning announcements is within your own quest... everyone is floating and starts at the same time ?

Portage isn't fond of DoBass - our feelings are mutual...  Portage invites enemies to the group.

Nip


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Nip ....... I had figured that's what the answer would be. I'm just like everyone else in the respect that I choose what tournaments to fish, based on the venue. So I certainly understand your reasoning. Like you said ...... you have been doing it long enough to know what works, and what lakes will consistently draw the kind of numbers for the pay outs we all like to see. You and the guys do a great job running NOAA. Keep up the good work !!


----------



## RECON 1 (Dec 1, 2012)

John boy, I'm sorry you feel Portage Lakes sucks, but to me it's still one of the best bass lakes in NE Ohio. 

And Rory, you and Dubass run the best tournament circuit in NE Ohio. Everyone on your team does a great job. 

As far as the enemy, the enemy is always around us as we saw what happened last season in one of the trails. For me, if you want to keep the enemy away, I would pay a little extra to do a lie detector test at your choosing at one of the tournaments, and also have a random boat check by devising a system so that your staff can go through a boat (not just the live wells).

As far as the speed zone buoys that some contestants sneak inside, if you go early in the year this would not be an issue. There are over 3,500 docks and 27 miles of shoreline in Portage Lakes which is like a small Lake Chautauqua. For us not to be able to have a tournament there run by Dubass is a shame. But those are only my thoughts.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Portage is an outstanding fishery, one of the best inland largemouth waters in the state!

With that being said, after the "Portage Powerhouse" ('07) and NOAA Portage ('08) incidents who in the heck can blame DoBass for not wanting to go back! I wouldn't want to touch that place with a ten foot pole if I were tournament director.

2013 sked looks great Rory, looking forward to the EEI and full slate of NOAA events this coming year!


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks again for the continued uplifting comments- it sincerely helps me and the team gearup with the winter work needed for the season ahead!

Given the public nature of OGF forums (bad guys read too), I feel compelled to offer a response to your well received suggestions Recon.

All 210+ DoBass events run since inception have utilized both polygraph and truth verification tests. As well, random boat inspections are employed regularly, possibly your team has not been subjected to either. Both of these impressions of control have been in our rules for all DoBass events- and again in 2013.

The "enemy" is not cheaters...cheaters are just that- cheaters. More often than not, a cheater has little to do with the enemy, as they rarely speak and attempt to remain away from the hens. The more lies a cheater tells, the more they have to remember. 

The "enemy" is _*perception*_; whether from one or many, self imposed or outwardly reflected, tournament anglers or laymen. 

Best identified as that feeling in your belly, just before one speaks or takes action. 
http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html or 
http://www.ohiobassblog.com/2012/02/15/ohio-bass-tournament-spotlight-dobass/ for more info...

We sincerely made efforts to include Portage into the 2013 roster despite our lack of love and past fields of 29,40 and 27. It would be a good business decision to include Portage. 

Our open dates to plug in were not available... there might be a surprise though from KSU for Portage mongers  shhhhhh....

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know portage is like a mini Chautauqua... with out the outstanding smallmouth fishing or the excellent off shore structure... or those nice deep weeds. glad to be fishing dobass events again this year.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The first NOAA event for 2013 is full! $6k to first on just 60 teams!!!!

Please note the premise of NOAA is first come first served. History suggests once the first Mosquito fills...the second one is just behind.

Online registration remains available for the remaining four NOAA events:
http://www.dobass.com/2013WEBFORMS/NOAA/OFFICIALRULES2013.html

Full 2013 roster is here:
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

*Rodmakers Shop will again play host to our annual DoBass meeting open to any and all Saturday Feb 02 starting at 1:00PM*

Attendance is recommended (but not required) for anyone fishing ANY DoBass events, especially NOAA and Madness for a complete discussion/Q&A of needed angler info. 

Ray usually suprises with a one day special offer for those in attendance.

nip


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

And the ESPY goes to? NIP and the DoBass team! For the 4th straight year.
Great job guys! Keep it up! YEAAAAHH BOYEEEEEZZZ! DahnahNah! DahnahNah!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OGF needs "like" buttons... you're a nut!


----------

